# Is my mouse sick? need advice please



## lizzym6 (3 mo ago)

About a week ago, my pet mouse was under her bedding and began having a sneezing/squeaking fit. I helped her crawl out, and then I heard a slight rattling sound after the sneezing. I took her to the vet the next day and the vet gave me medication for a URI and told me to use it if any more symptoms show up. Since then, she hasn't had any rattling or sneezing. She has been active and eating normally, and never had any eye discharge. I changed her aspen bedding to a hypoallergenic paper bedding since then, suspecting it could've been an allergy issue.

*Here's my concern:* today I noticed her fur seems a little scrunched, and I am not sure if it is ruffled as I can't find an example of that anywhere online. I keep reading that ruffled hair = sickly mouse, and I am not sure what is happening with her. I also read about hunching, which she does sometimes, but I previously thought it was normal for mice to hunch when eating or chewing. Should I start the URI medicine even though she may not have an infection? I am a first time mouse owner, so I will take any advice. I added some pictures of her hair below.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mice are so delicate. Any kind of Ill health could cause a ruffled fur look. How is she now?


----------



## elly (2 mo ago)

sdsds


----------



## scamsrapid123 (2 mo ago)

I have some questions about this forum. These questions are described below:

https://www.fancymicebreeders.com/threads/please-help-respiratory-scamsrapid-infection.46899/

My question is about this thread. If anyone has information about this thread. Please tell me below.


----------



## 49sresults (2 mo ago)

Read this discussion. May be this can help you here https://www.fancymicebreeders.com/threads/is-my-mouse-uk49s-sick-need-advice-please.46900/. If yes then please mentioned me here.


----------

